

Rapportive just turned Gmail into a really useful Twitter client - rahulvohra
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/06/10/rapportive-just-turned-gmail-into-a-really-useful-twitter-client/

======
maukdaddy
Here's a Venn diagram showing the relationship I want my Gmail and twitter to
have:

O O

~~~
BoppreH
Could you explain why? Do you use them for completely different purposes?
Don't trust the system at some point or another? Don't want to bloat either
service?

~~~
maukdaddy
Way too much sensitive data in my gmail account that I don't want broadcast to
the world via twitter. It doesn't matter what kind of controls are in place,
I'm not taking the risk that all of my online shopping, password resets,
private email, etc. gets accidentally tweeted.

~~~
samstokes
I can understand your concern, but the only time we tweet anything is when you
click a button asking us to do so; it's very hard to imagine how we might
introduce a bug which would accidentally tweet the contents of your emails.

~~~
BoppreH
I think his concern is not about a bug tweeting private contents, but any kind
of exploitable bug that might give access to his account in any way, form or
duration.

There's probably no way around this, since any addition is a possible attack
vector.

------
ajones05
I've been using rapportive for a few months and love it. It provides
additional context about the person you're corresponding with - social
profiles, crunchbase info, etc. It occasionally displays completely innacurate
info, though. Somebody else using it recently congratulated me on a recent
multimillion dollar investment... unfortunately that wasn't me, but a VC with
the same name.

~~~
rahulvohra
Apologies for that! Our data is now extremely accurate, apart from our
CrunchBase Raplet — which is in great need of tender loving care. We'll get on
it.

In the meantime, hit me up at rahul@rapportive.com and I'll sort out the error
for you :)

~~~
bostonvaulter2
It would be nice to be able to mark in the CrunchBase Raplet that the person
the email is from doesn't match the CrunchBase profile.

~~~
rahulvohra
Yes, that's the plan — we can then crowdsource that data and increase accuracy
for everybody.

~~~
randall
BTW- I might prefer Angel List data over CrunchBase, fwiw.

------
juddlyon
Rapportive is useful. I've found that I've written more personalized emails
since I can see a pic of person I'm writing too.

It's also handy for small talk. "I saw your Tweet about Conference X, how was
it?"

------
quinndupont
I used rapportive for a while months ago, but in my experience it slowed down
gmail. I like the idea, but it needs to be lightening fast, or just load
leisurely once gmail is up and running.

~~~
samstokes
Improving performance is our number one priority at the moment. We aim not to
slow down Gmail at all. Hope you'll give us a try again soon!

~~~
quinndupont
Great! I will!

------
rorrr
I've tried rapportive around a month ago. Couldn't figure out what it does.
All I see is a Rapportive menu item at the very top of my Gmail.

I tried it again now, same thing. I connected to Twitter and Facebook, that
didn't do anything. I don't see any widgets or new features. I'm on Win7 +
Chrome.

Seems useless.

Uninstalling...

~~~
rahulvohra
Did you see the Rapportive sidebar to the right of a conversation? It should
show you useful context about the people you're communicating with.

If not, do you perhaps have any conflicting Gmail extensions? (e.g. Better
Gmail can conflict.)

